# 12/2/21 Report Flat Bottom Girl



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

We took advantage of the flat seas Thursday and snuck out for some near-shore action. We stayed within 11 miles the whole time. Trigger, and those grey snapper with the red mouths were plentiful. The bite was pretty much non-stop, but keepers were spaced out. Seas were as flat as I have experienced all year, and the water was clear. It's nice when it's flat in the winter, when lack of a breeze doesn't equate to stifling heat. We managed some beeliners, mangrove, Almacos, and a couple of scamp. One scamp hit a live shrimp and the other bit on a slow pitch jig. Slow pitch jigs were the overall champ, catching the widest variety of fish. Tim caught his first black snapper on a jig, which was one of the goals for the day. Red Snapper weren't too big of a nuisance, but the ones we pulled up were small to barley legal. One tossed up an eel when he hit the deck (pic). We slipped back in before dark and overall had a great day. Only bad spot of the day was my brand spanking new Terez rod took one for the team (car door). Flipper was with us the whole time. I didn't think I needed to vent this snapper at 75ft, but I was wrong. None of them made it back to the bottom anyway; the dolphins were all over them. They didn't seem to effect the bite though. It was nice to be out of the office and on the water.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Sweet box o fish.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Winter fishing in the gulf sure is easier on the body . I use to catch a lot more fish and especially gags during the winter. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang, nice haul!!!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job guys!!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice fiah. What did the black snapper eat and how was your bait rigged?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yes sir, that is a nice box of fish. i love mingos.
we were catching almaco sat. but forgot the regs. when in doubt, throw it out.
jack


----------



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

Corpsman said:


> We took advantage of the flat seas Thursday and snuck out for some near-shore action. We stayed within 11 miles the whole time. Trigger, and those grey snapper with the red mouths were plentiful. The bite was pretty much non-stop, but keepers were spaced out. Seas were as flat as I have experienced all year, and the water was clear.  It's nice when it's flat in the winter, when lack of a breeze doesn't equate to stifling heat. We managed some beeliners, mangrove, Almacos, and a couple of scamp. One scamp hit a live shrimp and the other bit on a slow pitch jig. Slow pitch jigs were the overall champ, catching the widest variety of fish. Tim caught his first black snapper on a jig, which was one of the goals for the day. Red Snapper weren't too big of a nuisance, but the ones we pulled up were small to barley legal. One tossed up an eel when he hit the deck (pic). We slipped back in before dark and overall had a great day. Only bad spot of the day was my brand spanking new Terez rod took one for the team (car door). Flipper was with us the whole time. I didn't think I needed to vent this snapper at 75ft, but I was wrong. None of them made it back to the bottom anyway; the dolphins were all over them. They didn't seem to effect the bite though. It was nice to be out of the office and on the water.
> 
> View attachment 1084508
> 
> ...


Nice catch. BTW what type of decking is that?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> Nice fiah. What did the black snapper eat and how was your bait rigged?


Black snapper hit a slow pitch jig! For cut bait, we almost exclusively fish chicken rigs on the boat.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Flyfisher59 said:


> Nice catch. BTW what type of decking is that?


DekIt. This video is sideways, sorry about that.


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

That’s the best appliance repair man in the business (and a pretty good drummer) you got fishing with you. Looks like a fun day!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Educate me please, what is the difference between a slow-pitch jig and a flat-fall jig? After seeing mention and looking on YouTube, I have used the latter and managed to catch a few fish on them here and there, but not consistently. I really like catching fish on artificials and would love to get better at catching fish on jigs offshore.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

SurfRidr said:


> Educate me please, what is the difference between a slow-pitch jig and a flat-fall jig? After seeing mention and looking on YouTube, I have used the latter and managed to catch a few fish on them here and there, but not consistently. I really like catching fish on artificials and would love to get better at catching fish on jigs offshore.


To be honest, it's my two fishing buddies that are into the slow pitch game. They have only been at it a few months but have had great success. They are primarily using Johnny Jigs with Shimano conventional reels and Trevalla rods. Best idea, Sam is for you just to come with us some time and check it out yourself. We would be glad to have you.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Corpsman said:


> To be honest, it's my two fishing buddies that are into the slow pitch game. They have only been at it a few months but have had great success. They are primarily using Johnny Jigs with Shimano conventional reels and Trevalla rods. Best idea, Sam is for you just to come with us some time and check it out yourself. We would be glad to have you.


Thank you for the offier, Corpsman (Jody is it, or did I remember that wrong?). I started out just messing around in the bays when I first started fishing down here when my wife and I were dating. Started out just trying for snapper and triggers and whatever else we could catch bottom fishing, but I have been trying to branch out and learn something new each season. I'm still a newb when it comes to many of the techniques, species, and much of the gear used offshore but I would love to branch out and learn new things, so if you guys are going out and need / want an extra hand and someone to throw in on fuel and bait, I'm up for it. I am limited mainly to saturdays and sometimes sundays, unless I have a vacation day, but if the opportunity arises feel free to hit me up!

PS - Gonna poke around on YouTube and see if I can get some more info, too


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

SurfRidr said:


> Thank you for the offier, Corpsman (Jody is it, or did I remember that wrong?). I started out just messing around in the bays when I first started fishing down here when my wife and I were dating. Started out just trying for snapper and triggers and whatever else we could catch bottom fishing, but I have been trying to branch out and learn something new each season. I'm still a newb when it comes to many of the techniques, species, and much of the gear used offshore but I would love to branch out and learn new things, so if you guys are going out and need / want an extra hand and someone to throw in on fuel and bait, I'm up for it. I am limited mainly to saturdays and sometimes sundays, unless I have a vacation day, but if the opportunity arises feel free to hit me up!
> 
> PS - Gonna poke around on YouTube and see if I can get some more info, too


Yep, it's Jody... Will connect with you sometime for sure. We clearly don't sneak out as much in the winter. My boat is good for about 10 -15 miles out max, unless it's super-calm, so we don't get to do a lot of deep water stuff unless we charter. 

If you ever want to throw a mullet net, or want a new place to launch your kayak from close to the river, hit me up. I will PM you my cell.


----------

